# Question on Ammo Substitution



## Bardash (Aug 22, 2012)

Greetings, All! Newbie to the forum here, so please be patient.
I've got a 6.35 and received .22 LR ammo for my birthday from someone who knows handguns. Didn't know they were interchangeable with .25
Seems wrong to me, but can I use them?
Thanx, much.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

6.35 m/m is 0.25 inch or 25 caliber and unless there is something out there I am unaware of only comes in centerfire (primer in center of case) cartridges and the case is rimless. .22 long rifle is 5.58 m/m and is a rimfire cartridge (primer in outer raised rim), is a rimmed case, and has a smaller Bullet diameter than the .25. So not going to work in a .25 pistol.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

short answer.... NO


----------

